# Hornets page



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

Yo Guys i wasn't writing 4 a long time but now i've made a Hornets webpage!!! U can check it out www.hornets.xcom.pl


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What language is that?


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

That's in polish  Poland is a country in the middle Europe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice site! Any chance of putting our url there for english speaking nba fans?


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

U mean the english version of the page??? I think i have no time to make an english version i was workin on polish version 4 a really long time  i hope U guys like the page without reading it


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No, TBF means putting a link to our site on your page, so that anyone looking at your page who might speak English could come over here and check out our site.


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

I can do that 4 Ya guys but will i Recive the same from U ?


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Fartman, here in Memphis we have a 7 foot Polish player on the Grizzlies roster - Cezary Trybanski. He's been getting a few minutes lately. He's got a ways to go but hey Jerry West thinks he going to develop so we'll keep him.


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

Yeah we know that guy he's our star heh  no i think he can develop he is good but he didn't get much minutes in poland  in Cezary we trust


----------

